# CAN ANYONE PRINT THIS? Does any service print this?



## jeculture (Jan 24, 2008)

I am having a hard time finding anyone with the ability to print all over graphics such as the one I am attaching. Any help? Any of you out there with the ability to print something like this?











Thanks in advance!
JE


----------



## jeculture (Jan 24, 2008)

Follow up: I design for an audience wanting to move into clothing. the design above isn't a stolen example, its one of my graphics..... just fyi.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, you can get it printed by places with a belt printer. It's called an all over print. 

A search of the forums (the search box at the top of the page) for *all over printing* will bring up this thread with a few vendors posted that can do that type of work:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------

